
Ask HN: How do I sell domain names? - ryanmccullagh
How can I actually buy a domain name, without going through a middle man? I want to be able to offer my clients domain names and management. Is there any way to get them from the source? I can start with .com, but would like to get into the other TLD&#x27;s too.
======
tiernano
Yes, but its expensive... last time i looked, there was a lot of paper work,
proof that you have the resources to do so, etc... Probably easier option is
to use a re-seller API... I think name.com have one. FULL DISCLOSURE: I am a
name.com customer, but do not get paid by them...

~~~
ryanmccullagh
Where exactly was the last time you looked?

~~~
tiernano
just now when i found this:
[https://www.icann.org/resources/pages/accreditation-2012-02-...](https://www.icann.org/resources/pages/accreditation-2012-02-25-en)

haven't gone though it fully, but the $3500 setup fee plus $4000 a year, plus
having $70k in liquid assets seems excessive to me...

